# New Position



## greenbaggins (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr. Chris Coldwell, of the Confessional Presbyterian Journal, has offered me the post of editor of the section of the journal entitled “Reviews and Responses.” Basically, this is a book review editorship position. I have accepted this position. Our aim will be to line up book reviews that will contribute to the literature of the field, and offer on occasion a scholarly platform on which the reviewer and the author may debate. I am looking forward enthusiastically to fulfilling my responsibilities in this new post. I am committed to including reviews of books that are important in the theological field, books about which inquisitive laymen, pastors, and scholars would inquire. The reviews will be from a Reformed perspective, which is to say, a confessionally Reformed (yes, I know that’s a redundancy, but a necessary one in today’s world) viewpoint, and will be addressed to a Reformed audience. The majority of books reviewed, therefore, will be Reformed.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 6, 2008)

Great!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yee Haw! Please don't forget your friends now that you are in the big time.

Congrats, Lane.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2008)

*Confessional Presbyterian News: Lane Keister Joins CPJ Staff as Reviews Editor*

[Lane beat me to the news. ] See
News | The Confessional Presbyterian
and
New Position « Green Baggins


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to see that the CPJ does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, or leprechaun.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2008)

No; but we will have to change our "no smiling" policy.


Semper Fidelis said:


> Good to see that the CPJ does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, or leprechaun.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 6, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> No; but we will have to change our "no smiling" policy.
> 
> 
> Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



I noticed that Lane seems to be smiling more.

Does he get a key to the Executive bathroom of the CPJ Headquarters?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Quickened (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations Lane!


----------



## MW (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Lane. CPJ is sure to benefit from your oversight.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent! Glad to hear it. I know you'll love working with Chris.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## OPC'n (Nov 6, 2008)

Look foreward to the reviews!


----------



## matt01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------

